# New bunny (quite a few pics)



## khaelbee (Mar 22, 2011)

We've been calling him "gordito" because he WAS tiny, and he's still really fat. He got the netherland dwarf head and ears from his daddy, but apparently got his size from his mommy... so he's gonna be a netherland un-dwarf (with beautiful blue eyes). lol

when he was about a week and a half old






this picture was taken with my phone, thats why the color looks so drastically different. this is about 2 weeks old





he's now 3 weeks old





its hard to tell by the pics, but he's HUGE... at 3 weeks old, he's the same size as our last litter at 6 weeks.





he loves to lay like this





he's so sweet and loving and gentle. i want to keep him so bad! but we don't have the space for another one. 
and these pictures do his color no justice. i can't seem to find a camera or lighting situation that shows his true color....



the purpose of this thread was to share cute pictures of my baby bunny... i don't want to hear anything about how breeding rabbits is bad... if that's what you have to say, please just don't comment. if you're going to gush about how cute gordito is, feel free.


----------



## LindyS (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yeah I see the size but such a cute wee bunny.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 22, 2011)

SO CUTE.

Do want, this forum is going to be the death of me.
Because seriously if you were close, Harley would be getting a friend haha.

I like the size, he's the size of Harley like now.  and he's over 6 weeks.


----------



## khaelbee (Mar 22, 2011)

yea we learned the hard way with our last litter that the babies need to stay local. basically, if the new owner has to drive more than about 20 minutes, its too far. we lost one of our last babies because she got depressed and stopped eating, and the owner lived an hour and a half away... its not like she could just run over real quick and drop the baby back off for a week or 2... 

this little guy is so adorable and sweet and loving. he loves to snuggle. he was the only one in his litter that survived birth, so he's a little bit spoiled, but its all good.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2011)

That's the same color as Coal, our Mini-Rex. Very cute.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 22, 2011)

You've got tiny hands or he's just huge. He looks like he was bigger then my harlies when they were that age. 

he is so adorible though.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 22, 2011)

Awww, he's so adorable!! I love the one of him laying on his back all chilled w/ his eyes closed.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful, I love his color...I want him...wish I was closer


----------



## khaelbee (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha those are my boyfriend's hands. this guy is HUGE. he's the same size my REW netherland dwarf was when i got him at 6-7 weeks old. he's absolutely beautiful and he's got such a loving personality. i'm betting that by the time this guy is ready for a new home, he will be bigger than his daddy.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Mar 24, 2011)

He is so cute. I love the color. I would take hin too like others have said if you were closer.


----------



## khaelbee (Mar 28, 2011)

alright, we had a small back yard adventure today, and i had my camera with me... so now we have new pictures!!

im'z diggin!





oh hai!





i like dis flower plant





i eat dis?





i knows i is cute





dis my boy and he loves me.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG so cute


----------



## mekkispets (Mar 28, 2011)

really beautiful photos


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

SO CUTE!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 28, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooo Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2011)

Cute


----------



## khaelbee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys... It helps that he's ABSOLUTELY adorable, but ive been into artistic photography for like 4 years now... 

But I think the pictures are mostly cute because of him


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 29, 2011)

He's so cute I'm tearing up. I so wish he was closer so I could bunnyknap him! :inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm completely in love with that bunny!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 29, 2011)

Aww what a lil guy!! I wannnnttt!!!!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 29, 2011)

I still love this guy.

So cute.


----------



## bunny77 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a pretty bunny!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 31, 2011)

I think he's just getting cuter and cuter... and more popular! And yep, great photos!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 6, 2011)

Gosh he is just the cutest thing ever!!! I can't get over how adorable baby bunnies are, and he is one of the cutest ones I've seen!


----------



## khaelbee (Apr 6, 2011)

he's going to a home very close to here, so this way i can monitor his health and well-being. his new owners have had many bunnies before, and are a middle-aged couple with kids... "gordito" is going to be their easter present to the kids. i'm so happy, he's going to a great home.


----------



## khaelbee (Apr 6, 2011)

we played in the back yard again yesterday... and enjoyed our BEAUTIFUL california weather...







what you can't see is there's a puppy cage in front of him, and all the puppies were barking at him and he was teasing them.

YOU CAN'T GET ME!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2011)

Still very cute.


----------



## khaelbee (Apr 7, 2011)

He absolutely loves to lay on his back... This was today. My little brother was holding him and petting his head, and Gordito fell asleep right in his arm just like this


----------



## Pipper (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh, HOW CUTE. Overload of cute...too much for me to handle...


----------



## MILU (Apr 7, 2011)

Gordito, I found you! You're so cute!! I love how he lays down on his back, he's a very sweet bunny! Very nice pics!


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

*head explodes from cuteness*


----------

